# Marhaba Services



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hope someone can help, I have decided to book Marhaba to help me through the whole immigration palava when I land in Dubai. My flight arrives at 10.30pm and I know the airport is very busy at this time and have previously been in queues for an hour - do not want the headache of this when I land this time! 

Just want to clarify a few things about Marhaba before I book the relevant package, I know a few of you have used them sp thought you could help.

Im sure I have read on previous threads that the Marhaba rep has met some of you as soon as you got off the plane. Is this correct? Because I have read the booking form and it does not mention this. Instead it says: 

"On Arrivals Please note that paging at Dubai International airport is not permitted, hence brief the passenger to identify self to Marhaba Agent, Passenger name will be displayed on the Plasma Screen available at Arrival tunnel & Arrival before immigration."

This seems confusing!! So does that mean I have to get off the plane and then search for these people?? If so is it easy to find them? Do I need to book the Diamond service in order for someone to meet me at the plane or is that not necessary?

Would appreciate any help!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Hope someone can help, I have decided to book Marhaba to help me through the whole immigration palava when I land in Dubai. My flight arrives at 10.30pm and I know the airport is very busy at this time and have previously been in queues for an hour - do not want the headache of this when I land this time!
> 
> Just want to clarify a few things about Marhaba before I book the relevant package, I know a few of you have used them sp thought you could help.
> 
> ...



When you get off the plane, there will be buses there to take you to the terminal building. As soon as you enter the terminal building, you will see the Marhaba stand to your left. Your name will be displayed on a card there. Just identify yourself to one of the friendly ladies standing there and they will take it from there. I believe the Diamond service includes small extras like access to the departure and arrivals lounge, limo service (It is actually a station wagon but they seem to call certain cars limo here!) to your destination, etc. I believe you can get a tailor made package as well.


----------



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

sara81...I will be using the service Oct 1st. 

The services uses yellow uniformed ladies and will be holding a sign with your name. This is what I have been told.

I am not sure what date your arrival is but I can let you know once I am in Dubai.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

ReloMan said:


> sara81...I will be using the service Oct 1st.
> 
> The services uses yellow uniformed ladies and will be holding a sign with your name. This is what I have been told.
> 
> I am not sure what date your arrival is but I can let you know once I am in Dubai.


I arrive 5th october. Do you know if the Diamond service been booked for you or just the standard? My company hasnt booked it for me, I'm doing it myself just not sure for what package to go for and if it is worth the extra to get the Diamond.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> When you get off the plane, there will be buses there to take you to the terminal building. As soon as you enter the terminal building, you will see the Marhaba stand to your left. Your name will be displayed on a card there. Just identify yourself to one of the friendly ladies standing there and they will take it from there. I believe the Diamond service includes small extras like access to the departure and arrivals lounge, limo service (It is actually a station wagon but they seem to call certain cars limo here!) to your destination, etc. I believe you can get a tailor made package as well.


Hi Maz, Thanks for that! So were you booked with the Diamond service?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Hi Maz, Thanks for that! So were you booked with the Diamond service?


Yes, company paid for diamond service.


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Sara, I have came through the airport a couple of times recently (about the same time as your flight) and the ladies in the yellow uniforms are always there holding name boards, as you walk past they will normally prompt you to read the boards for your name, there is no chance you will miss them, unless you get off the bus at the first stop??? (-_-)

good luck with your move,
rgds
James


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I think I will book the Diamond, just read that they wont hold your name up on the card f you book the standard service, you have to find your name on the plasmas which I dont like the sound of! Also you get a porter to help with your luggage with Diamond which I will definately be needing with my 3 large suitcases!!! So Diamond it is. The booking form states you have to pay extra if you want the limo service or access to the lounges but that's cool, dont really need those extras anyway.

Thank you James! Time is still dragging for me but at least now I can say im going next week!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I will book the Diamond, just read that they wont hold your name up on the card f you book the standard service, you have to find your name on the plasmas which I dont like the sound of! Also you get a porter to help with your luggage with Diamond which I will definately be needing with my 3 large suitcases!!! So Diamond it is. The booking form states you have to pay extra if you want the limo service or access to the lounges but that's cool, dont really need those extras anyway.
> 
> Thank you James! Time is still dragging for me but at least now I can say im going next week!!


Hey,

Don't know what service my company booked with Marhaba but I came off the flight and walked down towards arrivals and my name/flight number was on an electronic screen (more VIP stuff Maz ) I then walked downstairs a little further and the ladies in yellow coats pointed me to the main desk.

I got to the main desk and there was my visa waiting for me (I showed them a copy that my company had sent me by email and they gave me the original). Then a lady took me to the luggage carousels and we had a nice chat about the Phillipines until my bag came. It came and she offered to take my bags for me. I politely told her that in the UK we carry our own bags and I don't need anyone to be my slave  She then took me to the exit where the chauffeur from my hotel was waiting - felt loved the whole way to my room where the bell boy let me in.

...This does not happen 'up north' in the UK


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Don't know what service my company booked with Marhaba but I came off the flight and walked down towards arrivals and my name/flight number was on an electronic screen (more VIP stuff Maz ) I then walked downstairs a little further and the ladies in yellow coats pointed me to the main desk.
> 
> ...



Yours sounds like the Standard srvice I think if your name was up on the plasma. Im still a little worried about the whole visa thing. My company are saying they have emailed me the original copy and I do not need to collect anything from the airport, my copy is sufficient but what you guys say on here makes me think otherwise????


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Don't know what service my company booked with Marhaba but I came off the flight and walked down towards arrivals and my name/flight number was on an electronic screen (more VIP stuff Maz ) I then walked downstairs a little further and the ladies in yellow coats pointed me to the main desk.
> 
> ...


I'm half blind so that explains why I walked straight past them and didn't even see them!!! Where were the screens!!! Only saw the card with my name and flight nr after I had to walk back!!! Wear your glasses Maz - you know it makes sense!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm half blind so that explains why I walked straight past them and didn't even see them!!! Where were the screens!!! Only saw the card with my name and flight nr after I had to walk back!!! Wear your glasses Maz - you know it makes sense!!!!


They were in two places, on the stairs down from the plane. I even took pictures...

...of course I am used to my name in lights


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi All,
this sounds exactly like the service I would need once my wife and son arrive.

Can someone please be so kind to post a Tel Nr or link where one can book such service.

Many thanks
Lenochka


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

www.marhabaservices.com


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Do these guys work in ADH?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know, check their website for further info or email them.

HTH


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I don't know, check their website for further info or email them.
> 
> HTH


Their contact email is Marhaba @ *emirates*.com

So, I guess not?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

That looks like a legitimate email address to me. I'm not quite sure why you don't think it is. Marhaba is part of the Emirates chain hence why emirates forms part of the email address.

Marhaba is Arabic for welcome hence the name of the service.


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> That looks like a legitimate email address to me. I'm not quite sure why you don't think it is. Marhaba is part of the Emirates chain hence why emirates forms part of the email address.
> 
> Marhaba is Arabic for welcome hence the name of the service.


I meant that Emirates fly into Dubai, and Ethihad flies into ADH.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I answered your question without knowing you were using Ethiad and the arrival airport was AD. If you had mentioned this at the begining, I would not have given you the link.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada,
you're a Star !

enjoy the weekend
Lenochka


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You're more than welcome, Lenochka.

Unfortunately, I'm in Spain so the weekend will start this afternoon when I relax with a cool drink looking out over the Med......it's a hard life!! LOL

Wishing you a great weekend too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For anyone coming into DXB, there is a better alternative to Marhaba. Ahlan started up a year or so ago.

AHLAN: Your Personal Airport Concierge


-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mMy husband uses this company and they are great about 80.00dhs they meet and greet Get yr luggage yr visa they do everything take you to the lounge for cup of tea and bikkies and see you out of the airport couldn't praise them high enough. It makes it so much easier especially for the first time even drove me around in a golf buggy, too spoilt for words. My second time through I said no to the lounge so she took me to the duty free and waited with my bags while I looked around


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> For anyone coming into DXB, there is a better alternative to Marhaba. Ahlan started up a year or so ago.
> 
> AHLAN: Your Personal Airport Concierge
> 
> ...


Hi Elphaba,

Just wondered what makes Ahlan a better service to Marhaba?? I was about to book Marhaba and now looking at Ahlan website and not sure??? Is there any advantage to booking one over the other or is it all the same?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> For anyone coming into DXB, there is a better alternative to Marhaba. Ahlan started up a year or so ago.
> 
> AHLAN: Your Personal Airport Concierge
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. My parents are coming over next month and I was about to book Marhaba. I didn't have any probs with Marhaba and would thoroughly recommend them but it certainly helps to have an alternative.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks for the tip. My parents are coming over next month and I was about to book Marhaba. I didn't have any probs with Marhaba and would thoroughly recommend them but it certainly helps to have an alternative.


Why would anyone book Marhaba and Ahlan for parents and friends visiting?? Do people not want to be there to meet them...?

Sure it offers a fast track service and someone to hold your hand but if you have done any internation travel before you really don't need them. The Visa process for visitors is fairly straight forward (for UK passengers anyway)

_"*British Citizens*
Residents of the UK, with the right to abide in the United Kingdom, may obtain a free visa on arrival, which is valid for 60 days and can be renewed for an additional 30 days for Dhs. 500 (US$ 137). Holders of the British Overseas Citizens Passport, who dont have the right to abide in the UK, will also obtain the free visa."_

Taken from http://guide.theemiratesnetwork.com/living/visa.php

...or am I missing something?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Why would anyone book Marhaba and Ahlan for parents and friends visiting?? Do people not want to be there to meet them...?
> 
> Sure it offers a fast track service and someone to hold your hand but if you have done any internation travel before you really don't need them. The Visa process for visitors is fairly straight forward (for UK passengers anyway)
> 
> ...


Yeah- you are missing something.
They are greeted as they step off plane, taken to a quiet area while luggage/passport sorted.

When you have family arriving- you dont see them until they step out of the airport. This way, someone shows them where to go, and assists them through customs, which is nice when you have unsure/nervous/elderly family and friends, and handy for families too.

For many, a trip here, may be their 1st international trip, and it can be daunting.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Yeah- you are missing something.
> They are greeted as they step off plane, taken to a quiet area while luggage/passport sorted.
> 
> When you have family arriving- you dont see them until they step out of the airport. This way, someone shows them where to go, and assists them through customs, which is nice when you have unsure/nervous/elderly family and friends, and handy for families too.
> ...


I agree. My parents have been here more times than I care to remember. They are certainly not nervous as they travel a lot but they also do not want to queue for an hour before they even get through immigration. As they will be arriving just after midday, the airport will be very busy and I do not plan to hang around forever before I see them again. I last saw my dad 3 years ago so you can understand my hurry to be reunited with them!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Yeah- you are missing something.
> They are greeted as they step off plane, taken to a quiet area while luggage/passport sorted.
> 
> When you have family arriving- you dont see them until they step out of the airport. This way, someone shows them where to go, and assists them through customs, which is nice when you have unsure/nervous/elderly family and friends, and handy for families too.
> ...


My company used Marhaba and so I do have experience of what they do, It just didn't seem like you needed anyone to hold your hand through what is essentially the same process as when you got on the plane - but in reverse. I've been to Turkey, Israel, Qatar, Oman and Egypt in the ME and found the airport staff all to be very helpful in shepherding you through the whole arrivals process. Not only that but an airport is designed so that you can't exit the building until you have gone through each stage of arrival. You just keep heading for the exit and they stop you when they need something from you.

I suppose that's just me though  It was quick though, so I do understand that side of it but I just thought it was because my Visa was already sorted.

Having never seen this kind of meet and greet service before (always in the cheap seats I guess  ), is it available at other airports around the world?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> My company used Marhaba and so I do have experience of what they do, It just didn't seem like you needed anyone to hold your hand through what is essentially the same process as when you got on the plane - but in reverse. I've been to Turkey, Israel, Qatar, Oman and Egypt in the ME and found the airport staff all to be very helpful in shepherding you through the whole arrivals process. Not only that but an airport is designed so that you can't exit the building until you have gone through each stage of arrival. You just keep heading for the exit and they stop you when they need something from you.
> 
> I suppose that's just me though  It was quick though, so I do understand that side of it but I just thought it was because my Visa was already sorted.
> 
> Having never seen this kind of meet and greet service before (always in the cheap seats I guess  ), is it available at other airports around the world?


Well, definitely not Perth. You're lucky to be told ANYTHING at that airport. I'm a very proud Perthite, but the airport is an embarrassment. Hubby and I make a point of filling out the complaint form everytime we go there just so we can get another reply from them. It's become our favourite sport.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> 
> Just wondered what makes Ahlan a better service to Marhaba?? I was about to book Marhaba and now looking at Ahlan website and not sure??? Is there any advantage to booking one over the other or is it all the same?


Ahlan is just nicer for your visitors and is more efficient. Comment from experience, I may add. 

_


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> My company used Marhaba and so I do have experience of what they do, It just didn't seem like you needed anyone to hold your hand through what is essentially the same process as when you got on the plane - but in reverse. I've been to Turkey, Israel, Qatar, Oman and Egypt in the ME and found the airport staff all to be very helpful in shepherding you through the whole arrivals process. Not only that but an airport is designed so that you can't exit the building until you have gone through each stage of arrival. You just keep heading for the exit and they stop you when they need something from you.
> 
> I suppose that's just me though  It was quick though, so I do understand that side of it but I just thought it was because my Visa was already sorted.
> 
> Having never seen this kind of meet and greet service before (always in the cheap seats I guess  ), is it available at other airports around the world?


Your list is getting too long you have to start singing"I've been eveywhere man". I'm not frail or elderly but I think its just woth it to get the fast track through customs and visa. Nice to be given the VIP treatment for a change.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Your list is getting too long you have to start singing"I've been eveywhere man". I'm not frail or elderly but I think its just woth it to get the fast track through customs and visa. Nice to be given the VIP treatment for a change.


I just think travelling is a good way to learn more about the real world out there and ultimately more about yourself.

Was just trying to make the point that one airport is pretty much the same as another and having never seen this kind of meet and greet malarkey before found it to be a novelty. I'm a fairly independent person and like to do things myself so I felt bad when the Philipino girl half my size was trying to take my bags - she didn't get them though!! I'm not a big fan of this 'servant' culture. I can still go to work and then come home, cook, clean and do my own laundry, drive myself about and get out and do things. (but maybe that's slightly off thread) 

...nothing wrong with making someone feel special when they arrive, I'd just want to meet them off the plane myself


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

But you can't can you? You have to wait till they come through all the arrivals processing first don't you?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Macca - you are correct. Individuals cannot meet anyone from a plane, they have to await their exit from the airport.

CrazyMazy - you are being somewhat disingenuous in your comments. You may not want a meet & greet service at an airport, many of us don't need it, but for nervous passengers, elderly visitors and those with young children, it really smoothes the journey throughthe airport. 

At certain times of the day (usually evenings and night times) arrivals is very busy indeed and I have known of people having to wait an hour to get through passport control. The Marhaba or Ahlan service means that your visitors wait in comfort, with a drink. 

It is simply a nice service to organise for your guests. I organise Ahlan for many of our family and friends and everyone has enjoyed the experience. It is not about a servant culture as you call it (such a demeaning prase IMO) - as with much in this town there is the option of a service if you wish to pay for it. This practice provides jobs.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> CrazyMazy - you are being somewhat disingenuous in your comments. You may not want a meet & greet service at an airport, many of us don't need it, but for nervous passengers, elderly visitors and those with young children, it really smoothes the journey throughthe airport.
> 
> At certain times of the day (usually evenings and night times) arrivals is very busy indeed and I have known of people having to wait an hour to get through passport control. The Marhaba or Ahlan service means that your visitors wait in comfort, with a drink.
> 
> ...


My comments are entirely sincere This town is very service driven but I think it regularly exploits workers from poorer countries to provide servitude to more affluent people's dreams. You're right it's available if you want to pay for it but I'm sorry I don't want to pay for something with my morality and against my conscience. I watched grown men (neither frail or with disability) have young Phillipino girls from Marhaba carting their bags behind them when I arrived - couldn't believe my eyes!!

Each to their own.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> My comments are entirely sincere This town is very service driven but I think it regularly exploits workers from poorer countries to provide servitude to more affluent people's dreams. You're right it's available if you want to pay for it but I'm sorry I don't want to pay for something with my morality and against my conscience. I watched grown men (neither frail or with disability) have young Phillipino girls from Marhaba carting their bags behind them when I arrived - couldn't believe my eyes!!
> 
> Each to their own.



Well perhaps even more reason to use Ahlan, as they employ men to carry your suitcases.  The fact that a strapping bloke wil accept a small women carrying his bag is more about his standards and beliefs than Dubai in general.

There is really nothing wrong in employing someone to clean you house, do ironing etc, provided you pay them properly and treat them well. I see nothing demeaning in either doing that kind of work, or getting anyone else to do it. Yes, many people in the service industries here are treated poorly, but the service culture isn't going to disappear. The best you can do is treat people fairly as equals and pay them a decent sum for the work done. 

I don't want to get heavily into the politics, but so many people, men and women, have moved to Dubai as they can earn enough here to send back to their home countries to support families. Obviously this is not an ideal situation, but that is the current state of the world. Many will only do this for a few years and will return hiome in a far better financial condition. For example, I have a regular cleaner and in the years she has been here she has been able to put her two sons through university and buy a house. There is no way that she could have done that had she stayed in Sri Lanka. I pay her to do jobs that I don't really have time to do properly and have no desire to do. She does it all in half the time I would take and to a better standard too! In return I pay her more than twice the standard rate. She is not a slave or servant - she is an employee.

If you are really upset by poor conditions and treatment, you might want to focus on the labourers, who are usually right at the bottom of the heap. Many here would be shocked by the conditions in the labour camps. If you want to help, let me know as I am heavily involved in fund raising for one of them. 


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Well perhaps even more reason to use Ahlan, as they employ men to carry your suitcases.  The fact that a strapping bloke wil accept a small women carrying his bag is more about his standards and beliefs than Dubai in general.
> 
> There is really nothing wrong in employing someone to clean you house, do ironing etc, provided you pay them properly and treat them well. I see nothing demeaning in either doing that kind of work, or getting anyone else to do it. Yes, many people in the service industries here are treated poorly, but the service culture isn't going to disappear. The best you can do is treat people fairly as equals and pay them a decent sum for the work done.
> 
> ...


Well on the mention of labour camps I think we better call Godwin's Law


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well on the mention of labour camps I think we better call Godwin's Law



I am with you on that. 


Despite having been here several years, I still hate the term labour camp. Too many awful connotations. 

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I watched grown men (neither frail or with disability) have young Phillipino girls from Marhaba carting their bags behind them when I arrived - couldn't believe my eyes!!
> 
> Each to their own.


My company paid for a porter as well as part of the service when they booked Marhaba. The lovely lady who dealt with all the formalities merely asked me to identify my bags so that the guy could lift it onto the trolley and even push it along for me. There is a porter service if people choose to pay for it.

I think that you will find that at Heathrow, there are ladies doing the same job as well. My cousin works at Heathrow airport and assist disabled passengers and she has to lift the bags no matter how much they weigh. But, in this case, I do agree that a disabled passenger would be unable to lift their own bag whereas able-bodied men can! Other example is when customs want to open your bag. As a woman, I always have to lift my bag onto the table whilst the men happily stand there and watch me attempt to break my back! It all comes down to how well you have been brought up!


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone with any recent experience of Marhaba or Ahlan? The former offers a specific service for families but there is no mention of Ahalan offering the same. We will be travelling with a 2 year old and want to avoid at all costs having to queue at immigration. Also, BA tend to return pushchairs with baggage rather than at the gate so having someone meet us with a pushchair or buggy car would be a godsend.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Use Marhaba Diamond service without lounge and limousine.


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

A big :clap2::clap2: to Marharba. We arrived on the BA107 from Heathrow at around midnight. Met at the gate by a charming lady who led us down to the long corridor and on to a buggy. There were long queues at Immigration; even the "Fast Track" queues were not particularly short. As we approached the queue an airport staff member told our escort to take us down an empty channel. He then came down and let us through to the next available Immigration Officer. Sometimes is pays to have a 2 year old child with you!

While I went in to the Duty Free shop the Porter went with my wife to collect our luggage. He then took us through Customs and to the Marhaba desk where our driver was waiting. He took us out to a rather nice Audi A6 Avant and we were soon on our way. 

From landing to getting in to the car took 50-60 minutes. A passenger on our outbound was also on our return and she said she queued at Immigration for 1.5 hours. That would have been hell with a 2 year old.

As someone who has travelled the world extensively on both business and pleasure I don't need assistance to find my way around an airport, and therefore that is not the reason for using a service such as Marhaba. What it goes down to is speed. I detest queueing. This service helps you avoid it.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I use Marhaba everytime we return to Dubai. No its ands or buts about it. When my family comes I get it for them too. Even when they are leaving Dubai I get it for them. They are great.


----------

